
Weird new forms of money. - olefoo
http://twitter.com/laprice/status/8063783431
======
bpick
The way I see it we've got barter: Something you want for something I want.

And we've got symbolic: Something that represents what we both want (Currency,
rewards points, gift cards).

Even those giant stone wheels were a form of currency. What gets weirder than
stone coins? Plasma pennies?

